# Réinstaller IBook G4



## damy (14 Avril 2011)

Salut,

J'au in vieux G4, qui rame et avec lequel j'ai quelques problèmes.

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire quel OS installer?

Leopard ou tiger ne sont-ils pas trop lourd?

Merci,


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Avril 2011)

ça dépend du processeur et de la RAM : Tiger passera très bien mais sur l'iBook de mon fils Léo 10.5.8 est aussi top
cordialement JPP


----------



## Arlequin (14 Avril 2011)

bonjour et bienvenue

et si ça rame, ça peut aussi être dû à un DD mal en point ! 

alors si tu fais le compte: achat d'un Os, de ram et d'un DD > cela en vaut il encore la peine ?

dis nous en plus sur ta machine, avant toute chose


----------



## damy (14 Avril 2011)

Il s'agit d'un 

IBook G4
1.2GHz PowerPC G4
Mémoire 512 Mo DDR SDRAM

actuellement en Mac OS X 10.3.9


----------



## Arlequin (14 Avril 2011)

ok

mon conseil: 

commence par réinstaller à zéro Panther, et regarde si ça rame toujours ! 

si oui, ce n'est pas un soucis logiciel, mais hardware (DD dans le meilleur des cas)

si ça va mieux, tu sais que tout fonctionne niveau hard

pour passer à tiger, je te conseille vivmement d'augmenter la ram à son maximum (1,25 si je ne m'abuse). Léopard, je l'ai sur un powerbook G4 1Ghz/1,25GoRam, et franchement, Tiger serait suffisant, Léo n'apportant finalement que peu d'améliorations sur ce genre de machine

mais bon, comme dis plus haut, achat de tiger (à trouver en occaz) + ram ... cela en vaut il le coup ? Quelle est l'utilisation de cette machine ? 

à toi de voir

à+


----------

